# Question about Lowes and Homeepot Treated Woods



## Markee

I have a question I just made a outdoor bench from Home Depots pressure treated woods a bunch of 1X2s and some Lowes treated decking wood I had left over from when i made a deck.



What excactly are todays HomeDepot and lowes woods treated with and is it safe to handle?
Is there any risk just sitting on the bench these chemicals could be absorbed into my skin and eventually make me sick ?


----------



## aardvark

Now, my info might be a bit dated, since it's been nearly 20 years since I worked in the field of deck building, and do remember them changing formulation to a saline based treating but...

Handling it and cutting lots of it while moist isn't the best and originally pressure treated wood had arsenic and a few other goodies in it. It kept bugs from eating it.
The below ground rated wood is more heavily treated (4"x 4"s and up) It's been some time since I looked at the ratings, and don't recall how the rating scale works. (cca or something like that). They have since changed and lessened the amount of treating in the wood products. It has been found they didn't need the amount of treating to do the job and last decades underground. Once dried and sealed it isn't likely to be an issue. 
I know after doing decks for a summer,, the ends of my fingers were actually numb from the treating, but as said, that's been many years ago. It was recommended you use gloves when handling it.
I do know you don't burn it because of the fumes.

Personally I would be more apt to make furniture from cedar. It not only has no treating in it, but splinters less. Splinters in the backside are no fun.


----------



## GeorgeC

If you are concerned about safety you need to do some personal research so that you are positive that you have the latest and most accurate information about the treatment.

Once you know the current treatment your real effort will then begin. You will find many, many and conflicting opinions as to whether that treatment is or is not safe.

George


----------



## cabinetman

From Wiki:
Wood industrially pressure-treated with approved preservative products pose a limited risk to the public, but should be disposed of properly. On December 31, 2003, the US wood treatment industry stopped treating residential lumber with arsenic and chromium (chromated copper arsenate, or CCA). This was a voluntary agreement with the United States Environmental Protection Agency. CCA was replaced by copper based pesticides, with exceptions for certain industrial uses.[2] Industrial wood preservation chemicals are generally not available directly to the public and may require special approval to import or purchase depending on the product and the jurisdiction where being used. In most countries, industrial wood preservation operations are notifiable industrial activities that require licensing from relevant regulatory authorities such as EPA or equivalent.

Wood treated with modern preservatives is generally safe to handle given appropriate handling precautions and personal protection measures. However, treated wood may present certain hazards in some circumstances such as during combustion or where loose wood dust particles or other fine toxic residues are generated or where treated wood comes into direct contact with food and agriculture.




.





 







.


----------



## ETWW

Since 2004, Lowes and Home Depot have voluntarily replaced CCA treated lumber with ACQ treated lumber. ACQ, Alkaline Copper Quartenary, does not contain the chromium and arsenic of the old CCA treatment. Copper and Quat solutions similar to ACQ are used to control fungi and bacteria in pools and spas. It is not hazardous in use.

Don't be concerned about using it as a bench.


----------



## TomC

ETWW said:


> Since 2004, Lowes and Home Depot have voluntarily replaced CCA treated lumber with ACQ treated lumber. ACQ, Alkaline Copper Quartenary, does not contain the chromium and arsenic of the old CCA treatment. Copper and Quat solutions similar to ACQ are used to control fungi and bacteria in pools and spas. It is not hazardous in use.
> 
> Don't be concerned about using it as a bench.


With ACQ you need to use ACQ certified fasteners. As I understand it you need hot dipped galvanized or stainless.
Tom


----------



## Gene Howe

why not just use redwood?


----------



## Markee

TomC said:


> With ACQ you need to use ACQ certified fasteners. As I understand it you need hot dipped galvanized or stainless.
> Tom



Using stainless steel on it


----------



## WoodySouth

*I don't like*



Gene Howe said:


> why not just use redwood?


redwood because it splinters after extended exposure to the sun. I picked a lot of splinters out of my kids feet from redwood decking on my dads boat dock years ago. Of course, that wood wasn't sealed either.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor

i read somewhere that the epa did a test about chemicals leaching out of the wood and they said that the leaching wasnt a problem but i still dont build childrens picnic tables with it.


----------



## cabinetman

Pressure treated wood (PT) has the ability to resist insect infestation, and the treatment is designed for wood that comes in contact with the ground or concrete.

Under normal conditions if any wood has the ability to dry out from getting wet, it is less likely to rot. Woods like Pine (and SYP), Fir, Spruce, and Hemlock that are treated with a UV oil based application, make suitable sources for outdoor furniture, like benches and tables.

Film finishes, like spar varnishes, and spar urethanes, will in time fail, get crispy, and need refinishing. An oil base coating like Penofin has a high UV rating, and if needing refinishing only needs to be lightly scrubbed and cleaned. Sanding isn't necessary. Pure Tung oil also works well.

There's always the question of what's food safe, and I would prefer a cured oil finish over a chemically treated wood, even if the treated wood is considered "food safe". That is without saying that the food isn't plopped onto the wood and then eaten.












 







.


----------



## Improv

Markee said:


> What excactly are todays HomeDepot and lowes woods treated with and is it safe to handle?


Quaternary ammonium copper salts (look at the tag, may be on the back side). In laymans terms, its soap and oxidized copper (that green color is not really a coincidence), both of which are known to have antimicrobial properties.



> Is there any risk just sitting on the bench these chemicals could be absorbed into my skin and eventually make me sick ?


More than likely they will keep you healthier, but only if you hug it every day. :yes:

Regards,
Improv


----------



## Tennessee Tim

READ YOUR LABELS:icon_smile:!!!!! Most PT wood found at the average lumber yards is for " ABOVE GROUND CONTACT ONLY". It will be on the PT label as to what it's chemical and content amount is designed for. As some one mentioned earlier the better stuff is hard to obtain and some types/ grades require special liscenses or training. It's getting harder to find posts rated for "GROUND CONTACT" anymore. The little cast pillars for post is to make "ABOVE GROUND CONTACT ONLY" compliant!!!! and easier about placement!!!:laughing::no::shifty:....MMMMMM.....Which came first .....the chicken or the EGG???

Concrete....around a post I've seen it make them weaker from the chemical reactions of direct contact.....and most codes like a barrier between the wood and concrete on flat work...plastic hasn't reacted with the new chemicals....YET:laughing:!!!!

Have a Blessed day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------

